# Texas Hill Country Wine & Food Festival 2009



## atxlisa (Jan 30, 2009)

For anyone in the south who wants good food, great wine, and an amazing time, the Texas Hill Country Wine & Food Festival is a MUST! The Austin festival is April 16-19 this year, and the schedule of events sounds like the best one yet. I've been going since I turned 21, and I learn something new and exciting every time. 

Although the food itself is amazing, the wine is the main draw - so many varieties, it's a wine lover's dream. Chefs come in from everywhere to prepare their specialties for the big Stars Across Texas tasting - the highlight of the festival. I can't say enough about this amazing event - you have to see it (and taste it) for yourself!


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. Evidently nothing has been posted for this years events (google doesn't list it). I'm interested in more info. as to the schedule of events. Can you put me on a web site for the info?


----------

